# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2016



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2016 às 12:34)

coisas que o IPMA podia colocar no seu relatório de julho sobre Faro...

- número de noites tropicais, seguramente entre os 3 anos com maior número.
- dias com vento de este ou sueste. 

Não tivemos extremos, por outro lado a média da temperatura média foi elevada.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

Boas,
Máx: *35,8ºC*
Min: *13,1ºC*

Tatual: *34,9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2016 às 17:28)

Estremoz: novamente muito calor... 34,4 ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

Boas,

A mínima de hoje foi tropical *21,6ºC* .

Manhã quente, a temperatura chegou aos *33,7ºC* pela hora do almoço. 

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei perto das 14h, onde é visível o mar bastante picado devido ao aparecimento da brisa marítima de Oeste / WSW.




Neste momento a noite segue quente, ainda com *28,1ºC* e vento moderado de Norte-Noroeste.


----------



## Tempestas (1 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

Ora, por Loulé:

Tmáx: *32,2ºC* 17:30
Tmin:  *20,8ºC* 06:00

Neste momento (22:30) estão 27,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, belo dia de praia com a brisa de SW a aparecer durante a tarde e a água um verdadeiro caldo. 

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC

As noites tropicais regressaram, agora é esperar outros 22 dias para ter-se uma noite não tropical.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2016 às 02:56)

Clara inversão térmica por aqui. Vento de sul enquanto na cidade está de NNE.





20,2ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2016 às 03:16)

Ambiente fresco lá fora, estão *18,4°C *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Boas,
Máx: *38,4°C*
Min: *13,2°C *

Tatual: *28,7°C *


----------



## Tempestas (2 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

Mínimas bem tropicais hoje em Loulé:

Tmin: *24,8°C* às 01:40
Tmáx: *29,3ºC* às 15:30

Agora estão 26,6ºC (22:40)


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

Estremoz: muito calor... 19,4 ºC / 36,8 ºC

Por agora 25,0 ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2016 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

Hoje a mínima foi novamente tropical, desceu aos* 23,6ºC*

Manhã com vento fraco SE, que a meio da tarde rodou para SW , mantendo-se sempre fraco. Temperatura máxima foi de *29,1ºC*

Por agora *24,9ºC *e ambiente com bastante humidade. Leve brisa a trazer o cheiro a mar.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2016 às 03:21)

Boas,
A noite segue agradável por aqui com *19,3°C *e vento nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

Boas,
Dia menos que ontem, o vento de NW esteve sempre presente e ao longo da tarde foi-se intensificando...ao final da tarde começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens altas...



Máx: *35,4ºC*
Min: *14,9ºC
*
Agora o vento de NW já varreu todo o calor, que fresquinho tão bom 
Tatual: *23,8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Estou de férias em Manta Rota, e neste momento estão ainda 28,5ºC 

Grande diferença de temperaturas nocturnas, vim ontem de um acampamento perto de Arouca, em Rossas, junto ao rio Urtigosa, onde só se estava bem de calças e com, pelo menos, 1 sweatshirt vestida. Agora, mal se aguenta só de calções


----------



## homem do mar (3 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

incrível só mesmo o Algarve para registar máximas depois das 9 da noite em Tavira a máxima foi de 31.6 Às 9 e pouco e agora  passado das 10 da noite ainda estão 30.2.
É mesmo um mundo a parte.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2016 às 22:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Estou de férias em Manta Rota, e neste momento estão ainda 28,5ºC
> 
> Grande diferença de temperaturas nocturnas, vim ontem de um acampamento perto de Arouca, em Rossas, junto ao rio Urtigosa, onde só se estava bem de calças e com, pelo menos, 1 sweatshirt vestida. Agora, mal se aguenta só de calções


Agora é que sabia bem a nortada, eu percebo-te...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2016 às 22:49)

Boas,

Por Quarteira mais um dia muito sol e calor. A mínima foi *22,1ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol.

O vento aqui pela praia, esteve desde manhã de *SE*, não vi nenhum momento em que as bandeiras indicassem a brisa marítima típica de *SW / W*.  Apenas ao final da tarde houve rotação do vento para *Noroeste*, trazendo ar seco do interior e registando-se a máxima do dia, já perto das 20h, *31,4ºC*

Sigo com *27,9**ºC* e vento moderado de *NNW / NW*


----------



## Tempestas (4 Ago 2016 às 00:59)

Por Loulé, hoje (i.e. ontem, dia 3):

Tmáx: *30,8ºC* às 19:20
Tmin: *25,1ºC* às 07:00

Agora, pela uma da matina: 24,9ºC. Já baixou em relação a ontem e espero que baixe um pouco mais para a noite ser agradável.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2016 às 02:23)

Boas,
Noite fria por aqui...
Estão *17,1°C *mas a sensação é mais fria devido ao vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2016 às 14:20)

Boas,

Mais uma mínima tropical, desceu aos *22,6ºC* por volta das 7h.

Temperaturas às 14h no Algarve:






Por aqui o vento está a soprar moderado de Noroeste, registo *35,4ºC* e humidade bastante baixa. Só ar quente 


Duas fotos que tirei há minutos


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

Boas tardes!
Dia mais agradável hoje, está calor mas é suportável. Sigo com *31,2°C *e vento moderado de NW. Vão aparecendo nuvens altas.


----------



## aoc36 (4 Ago 2016 às 15:31)

Torradeira ligou, já vou com 35,5


----------



## ecobcg (4 Ago 2016 às 16:20)

Boas tardes...

Calor em força neste momento...
*35,4ºC* em Carvoeiro... juntinho ao mar
*37,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais uma mínima tropical, desceu aos *22,6ºC* por volta das 7h.
> 
> ...



Excelentes posts, como sempre.
Bom trabalho e bons mergulhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2016 às 16:33)

homem do mar disse:


> incrível só mesmo o Algarve para registar máximas depois das 9 da noite em Tavira a máxima foi de 31.6 Às 9 e pouco e agora  passado das 10 da noite ainda estão 30.2.
> É mesmo um mundo a parte.



Verdade, o vento é que comanda.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2016 às 16:52)

Tarde com bastante vento por aqui...
Máx: *32,1ºC*
Min: *15,6ºC
*
Agora, vento moderado a forte e estão *31,6ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2016 às 17:49)

V.R.S.A.

Segundo o IPMA 37.1ºC .... Está pesado lá fora... Segundo IPMA a cidade mais quente dentro da rede da mesma.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Ago 2016 às 18:03)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Segundo o IPMA 37.1ºC .... Está pesado lá fora... Segundo IPMA a cidade mais quente dentro da rede da mesma.



Está fresquinho por esses lados  
deixa lá que o pessoal aqui para cima este fim de semana vai levar tareia
Tavira já foi as 38.6 a maior parte do pais hoje teve mais fresco mas vocês apanharam com o bafo todo.


----------



## Tempestas (4 Ago 2016 às 20:12)

Loulé aguentou-se abaixo desses valores (37-38ºC), mas esteve (e está) abafado.

*20,8ºC* às 06:30
*34,9ºC *às 17:00

Agora vamos pelos 31,6ºC e ainda dá vontade de AC. 
Amanhã deve manter-se assim (segundo o IPMA), apesar de algumas previsões mais baixas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de valente torradeira até dá para assar frangos. 

Máxima: 37.8ºC (máxima do ano)
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 32.0ºC

A estação que bateu todos os recordes no Algarve, foi a estação Faro (cidade) com 39.0ºC.  A máxima da estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi de 37.6ºC. 

Fiz esta tarde, o trajecto entre Praia Verde e Olhão e apanhei 40.5ºC no carro, entre a Luz de Tavira e o Livramento, às 18h45m.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

Boa noite.

Dia muito sufocante o de hoje. Pelas 16h, à entrada de Manta Rota, o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar *39,5ºC*. O vento constante de Norte sempre dava para arejar, embora também fosse um vento bem quentinho.

Por agora estão 30,0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Boas,

A tarde aqui por Quarteira foi muito quente, a temperatura máxima foi de *38,1ºC*. 

A Davis instalada aqui em Vilamoura registou *40,2ºC* de máxima!! 

Vendaval de ar quente esteve toda a tarde instalado, diria que as rajadas de vento chegaram perto dos *50km/h *de* NW.*

Neste momento *28,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

Boas,
Vento moderado a forte de NW e um cheiro intenso a fumo, só se ouvem sirenes! Está tudo cheio de fumo, o vento não está a ajudar...
*22,2°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

Boas,
Por aqui hoje o dia foi mais fresco com máxima de *29.1ºc.*
Vento forte durante a tarde, deve ter sido dos dias mais ventosos do verão até agora, rajadas devem ter passado dos 60km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Aí na Serra, talvez. Aqui ficou-se pelos 50 km/h de máxima. Dia mais agradável, de facto - máxima de 30,1ºC. Sigo com 22,1ºC actuais e vento moderado de NNW.


----------



## MikeCT (5 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

Faro (cidade) com 39,0C pelas 17:35, max do ano.
O vento a essa hora a rondar os 40 km/h e estava infernal
Neste momento 26,2ºC e já dá para refrescar a casa


----------



## Pstore (5 Ago 2016 às 07:44)

Hoje deverá ser mais um dia como ontem, ou com max mais baixa?


----------



## Pstore (5 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

Aqui por Portimão dia igual ao de ontem, um forno. 32,1ºC neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2016 às 19:38)

Boas,
A manhã foi bastante fresca mas durante a tarde já aqueceu bem 
Máx: *37,8ºC*
Min: *14,6ºC*
Tatual: *33,4ºC*

Amanhã 40ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Boas,
Ventania de NE a estabilizar a temperatura, enfim coisas da serra.
Madrugada bem tropical a caminho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Ago 2016 às 23:07)

Boas,

Mais um dia de bastante calor. A mínima hoje foi de *21,9ºC . *

Durante a tarde o vento variou entre SE, por volta da hora do almoço , virando para a brisa marítima de WSW a meio da tarde. 
Máxima de *32,6ºC
*
Pelas 19h começou a virar para NNW , soprando fraco a moderado. O ar ficou mais seco, humidade desceu. Neste momento ainda com *28,7ºC* 

Vou dar um mergulho, a ver se refresco


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2016 às 23:43)

50 km/h de Nordeste... Vento forte com 30,1ºC. Noites infernais de volta.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 02:35)

Boas,
A noite segue bastante agradável, estão *23,3°C *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Tempestas (6 Ago 2016 às 03:04)

Boas,

Por Loulé a coisa vai tropical... com *27,4°C* às 03:00.

Tmin *20,4°*C
Tmax *32,9*°C


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

Boas,
Sigo com *38,4ºC *e vento fraco de leste


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 15:39)

*39,7ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2016 às 16:05)

Mínima de 25,4ºC por aqui. Agora sigo com 36,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 18:52)

Boas,
Dia infernal por aqui, uma pessoa até fica maldisposta nova máxima do ano, já esperava uma máxima deste género. Acredito que em locais mais abrigados no vale do rio se tenha atingido os 42ºC.
Máx: *41,2ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC
*
Tatual: *38,1ºC*


----------



## Thomar (6 Ago 2016 às 19:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia infernal por aqui, uma pessoa até fica maldisposta nova máxima do ano, já esperava uma máxima deste género. Acredito que em locais mais abrigados no vale do rio se tenha atingido os 42ºC.
> Máx: 41,2ºC
> Min: 17,1ºC





joralentejano disse:


> Tatual: 38,1ºC



Boas!
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr não se atingiu a máxima do ano, mas como eu sei que não consigo obter registos fidedignos, posso apenas dizer que um dos sensores que tenho aqui entre paredes num telheiro foi aos +39,4º C e dista 3 metros do sol, 1,7m do solo  e 1,5m do tecto, e outro que está apenas a 50 cm do sol, registou +44,5C.
 Acredito que por aqui a temperatura máxima hoje terá sido superior aos +41ºC ou até mesmo próximo dos +42ºC.
Quando no passado mês em que Tomar chegou aos +43ºC aqui a chegou certamente aos +42ºC. 
Aqui em casa que não tem isolamento, nesse dia chegou na sala +35ºC e hoje ficou pelos +34ºC.
Só tenho ventoinha, sem placa no tecto...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 19:35)

Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> Aqui por Ponte de Sôr não se atingiu a máxima do ano, mas como eu sei que não consigo obter registos fidedignos, posso apenas dizer que um dos sensores que tenho aqui entre paredes num telheiro foi aos +39,4º C e dista 3 metros do sol, 1,7m do solo  e 1,5m do tecto, e outro que está apenas a 50 cm do sol, registou +44,5C.
> Acredito que por aqui a temperatura máxima hoje terá sido superior aos +41ºC ou até mesmo próximo dos +42ºC.
> Quando no passado mês em que Tomar chegou aos +43ºC aqui a chegou certamente aos +42ºC.
> ...


Ja somos dois a viver apenas com ventoinha, mas a minha casa é fresca no rés do chão portanto tenho sitio para onde ir nestes dias, no 1° andar tenho placa e mesmo assim ultrapassa os 30°C nestes dias, imagina se não tivesse 
_______
A temperatura vai descendo devagar...
*37,2°C*


----------



## Tempestas (6 Ago 2016 às 20:40)

@Thomar & @joralentejano — Argh. Isso lembra-me quando ainda não tinha AC. Era abrir as janelas todas pela meia-noite e depois voltar a fechar (e baixar as persianas) antes de começar a aquecer de manhã. Agora a temperatura em casa, nos dias de mais calor, anda pelos 25-26,5ºC. 

Quanto às temperaturas externas, as máximas andam bem distantes das do interior alentejano: Tmáx *32.7ºC* às 16:30. (perto do valor de ontem)
Já as noites andam tropicais e o vento é mínimo: Tmin *25,9ºC* às 06:10.

A atual está pelos 30,4ºC. (Um pouco mais quente que ontem.)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite tropical, com o sueste não há vento durante a noite é um martírio, prefiro ter nortada do que suestada/lestada. Mas, eu preferia mais era 1 semana sem noites tropicais, para dormir melhor, ando com o sono em atraso. 

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 23.6ºC

Este ano, vamos ter a água do mar nos 30ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2016 às 23:33)

Boas,
Estou numa quinta de uns familiares, é o tal local de forte inversão que ja aqui falei, é incrível como o vento de leste apareceu e varreu todo o fresco que havia, a temperatura do carro subiu de *18°C *para *24°C *em menos de 10 minutos.
Se assim continuar devo ter a 1° mínima tropical do ano pois na vila ainda deve estar pior.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 00:06)

Sigo com *28,1°C *e vento fraco de nordeste, a temperatura não pára de subir! Hoje nem eu me safo das noites infernais


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 03:06)

Boas,
O vento já está nulo e a temperatura já desce bem, estão *24,6°C. *À 1 hora atrás tinha quase 30°C, é incrível o poder da lestada


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 04:59)

Até agora mínima de *29,9ºC*, igualando o quentíssimo dia 17 de Julho de 2012. 30,7ºC actuais. É provável que desça ainda, vento a enfraquecer.


----------



## Thomar (7 Ago 2016 às 13:04)

A temperatura actual ronda já os *+37,5ºC/38ºC, *o IPMA prevê máxima de *+43ºC* para Ponte de Sôr (e para Tomar +44ºC).
A temperatura mínima foi tropical *+21,5ºC.*


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 13:53)

A mínima acabou mesmo por ser de * 29,9°C*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 14:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> A mínima acabou mesmo por ser de * 29,9°C*.



Mínima super tropical, a Lestada é tramada !!   Foi a mínima mais alta ou já tiveste superiores ?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 14:04)

Igualou a minha mínima mais alta. A mais alta em Portalegre foi 32ºC, acho que em 1984. (igualada a Faro)


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 14:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Igualou a minha mínima mais alta. A mais alta em Portalegre foi 32ºC, acho que em 1984. (igualada a Faro)


Pensava que tinha sido em 2003...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 14:06)

*39,6ºC *por aqui penso que a máxima do ano ainda não se vai ficar pela registada ontem.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 14:11)

2003 penso que foi ligeiramente mais baixa, mas posso estar enganado. T. atual de 37,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 14:34)

*40,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 15:00)

*41,3ºC *
até onde vai isto hoje? fui à rua e até fiquei enjoado, não se pode. Que horror


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2016 às 17:01)

tarde tranquila... a praia não está muito agradável por causa da ondulação. Calor mas contido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 17:05)

Agreste disse:


> tarde tranquila... a praia não está muito agradável por causa da ondulação. Calor mas contido.


Boas, 

Por Quarteira,temperatura a rondar os 29ºC e vento moderado de Sueste.

Bandeira amarela, mar picado e ondulação .


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 17:10)

Boas,
Dia mais quente do ano (espero eu) autêntica loucura  os vales são tramados. A minima não foi tropical porque o vento ainda acalmou a meio da madrugada.
Máx: *42,1ºC*
Min: *18,7ºC*

Tatual: *40,9ºC  *


----------



## Tempestas (7 Ago 2016 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

A noite continuou pelo quente (Tmin de *25,9ºC* às 07:00), mas a tarde está razoável apesar de sem vento (Tmáx. *31,5ºC* das 15:00 às 17:00; -1ºC que ontem). 

A visibilidade está ranhosa. Eu tenho uma belíssima vista para o mar (zona alta de Loulé, c. 12km da costa), mas hoje está muito ténue com o mar a misturar-se com o céu.

A temperatura entretanto vai baixando, com *31,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2016 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia mais quente do ano (espero eu) autêntica loucura  os vales são tramados. A minima não foi tropical porque o vento ainda acalmou a meio da madrugada.
> Máx: *42,1ºC*
> Min: *18,7ºC*
> ...


Boas,
Aqui pelo Reguengo a máxima foi de *39ºc, *inacreditável valor pouco comum para aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2016 às 18:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dia mais quente do ano (espero eu) autêntica loucura  os vales são tramados. A minima não foi tropical porque o vento ainda acalmou a meio da madrugada.
> Máx: *42,1ºC*
> Min: *18,7ºC*
> ...


Bem, tem sido um inferno aí por Arronches não?


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 18:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem, tem sido um inferno aí por Arronches não?


Muito mau mesmo e não se vê dias com temperaturas mais baixas, é sempre a rondar os 40°C. Só já desejo chuva e temperaturas frescas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor ténue devido ao levante. 

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 23.8ºC
actual: 28.7ºC

Este ano, vou certamente bater o recorde de noites tropicais (54), vendo os modelos, o calor vai continuar e sem o IPMA nos próximos 10 dias prevê uma noite não tropical, por isso, este ano vai ser bater recordes, só se der uma volta de 180º, coisa em que eu não acredito.

Salvo erro, levo 42 noites tropicais, este ano, só falta 12 noites tropicais, com mais de 20 dias para acabar o mês, ainda Setembro que tem sempre noites tropicais e Outubro, acredito que vá perto das 60 ou mais noites tropicais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Ago 2016 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

Mais uma noite tropical, mínima de *25,2ºC *pelas 6:30h

Tarde não muito quente, vento de Sueste / ESE bem marcado durante todo o dia, mais intenso pela hora do almoço.

Mar com ondulação, bandeira amarela e vermelha junto aos paredões. Com este fluxo, as águas mais quentes aproximar-se, ontem vi uma séries de Golfinhos a cerca de 500m da praia.

Máxima foi de *31,4ºC*

Neste momento *29,3ºC* e humidade próxima dos *50%. *Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2016 às 21:45)

Cenário muito 'enferrujado' para o continente  Em jeito de humor negro, os próximos dias serão porreiros para se fazer apostas (probabilidade de a temperatura chegar aos 30º). O sudoeste do país até que não está muito mau:






Alguém já experimentou fazer comida com um forno solar? Não aconselho fritarem um ovo no chão. Não vá a ASAE ver


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 22:51)

33,3ºC actuais... Vento moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 23:50)

Boas,
Já se sente algum fresco na rua, estão *25,3°C *e o vento é nulo.
Depois de uma máxima de 42°C isto é um alívio...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2016 às 02:51)

*22,4°C *neste momento e o vento continua nulo.
*31°C *no quarto...acho que hoje vou dormir no quintal


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2016 às 13:48)

Boas,
Por aqui sigo com *36,4°C *e vento fraco a moderado de sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 14:11)

Boas,

Por Quarteira, mínima de *24,2ºC*

Por agora muito calor, sigo com *32,5ºC *e vento fraco a moderado de Leste / Sueste.
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

A temperatura disparou, estão *39,7°C *e vão surgindo alguns cumulus.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2016 às 16:59)

Boas,
Estão a cair rolas assadas, *37.1ºc* por Castelo de Vide, alguns cumulus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Ago 2016 às 17:32)

Nuvem de fumo para Noroeste, incêndio para os lados de São Marcos da Serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:35)

*32ºC* em Sagres IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2016 às 18:24)

8° dia do ano com temperatura acima dos 40°C
Máx: *40,7°C*
Min: *17,8°C*

Tatual: *38,3°C *


----------



## Thomar (8 Ago 2016 às 18:33)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr continua uma calor absurdo e abafado que até faz dor de cabeça.
A máxima rondou os +42ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2016 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente, mais uma noite tropical e um pôr-do-sol com a nuvem de fumo negro do incêndio de São Bartolomeu de Messines. Esta tarde, a nuvem é bem visível mesmo daqui de Olhão, até pensei que fosse mais perto. Mas, o Algarve em chamas novamente... 

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC

Para os próximos dias, tirando 4ª feira que baixará um pouco a máxima, de resto, calor, calor e mais calor e sem fim à vista as noites tropicais. Estou, farto deste calor, daqui a 50 anos, estamos com Verões em que a temperatura é de 50ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para os próximos dias, tirando 4ª feira que baixará um pouco a máxima, de resto, calor, calor e mais calor e sem fim à vista as noites tropicais. Estou, farto deste calor, daqui a 50 anos, estamos com Verões em que a temperatura é de 50ºC.



Vem uma pessoa do Alentejo para o Algarve e nota uma diferença de 10,0 ºC...


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Vem uma pessoa do Alentejo para o Algarve e nota uma diferença de 10,0 ºC...



mas é só na hora do calor... à noite é que são elas. Bons sonhos, sem climatização que a EDP não faz desconto.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2016 às 03:52)

Boas,
Ambiente fresquinho lá fora. Estão *19,3°C *e o vento é nulo.
*71% HR *


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2016 às 08:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente, mais uma noite tropical e um pôr-do-sol com a nuvem de fumo negro do incêndio de São Bartolomeu de Messines. Esta tarde, a nuvem é bem visível mesmo daqui de Olhão, até pensei que fosse mais perto. Mas, o Algarve em chamas novamente...



Ao poente estava uma grande barra de fumo a Oeste daqui. Foto que tirei na altura:


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia

Um novo dia, outro dia no forno... E as noites continuam a não deixar descansar... Ás 2 da manhã estavam uns 25º/26º C em Portalegre e às 8.30h continuávamos iguais ou inclusive um pouco mais quente...
Agora por Arronches, com o sol a aquecer, uns 28º/29º C, vento nulo e um céu baço dada a quantidade louca de fumo dos incêndios...


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 12:31)

o sol não brilha genuinamente em Faro... há poluição no ar. 
Tempo quente prossegue. Noites tropicais, também.


----------



## trepkos (9 Ago 2016 às 12:49)

Fumo dos incêndios a chegar ao Alentejo... além de ter abafado o tempo e tornado o calor um bocadinho mais insuportável ainda cheira a queimado...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2016 às 14:18)

Cheiro intenso a queimado por aqui. Quase faz lembrar a calamidade de S. Mamede em 2003, com a diferença que essa foi mesmo aqui ao lado. 35,2ºC e 15% HR com vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2016 às 14:22)

Boas,
Céu esbranquiçado e cheira a queimado...
Estão *36,8°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2016 às 14:57)

Aqui também cheira a mato queimado, céu esbranquiçado e algumas torres vão crescendo.
Vento moderado, mas é quente.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2016 às 15:04)

Uma linha de poeiras atravessa todo o território de Portugal Continental, dirigindo-se para sueste, afectando inicialmente a faixa costerira ocidental e posteriormente as regiões do interior. Atrás das poeiras entrará ar mais fresco... 

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/

*EDIT (21h00): Poeiras ou fumo ?*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2016 às 15:37)

Ar mais fresco que não deverá ser relevante por aqui por mais um tempo, já que aqui estou totalmente dependente de uma inversão térmica para as coisas arrefecerem. Ontem à noite o vento mudava freneticamente de direção, ora tinha 27ºC como tinha 32ºC. Mínima de 23,8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2016 às 15:47)

Céu muito esbranquiçado e muitas nuvens.
Não "há" sol.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2016 às 19:15)

Boas,
Durante a tarde houve algumas formações nebulosas mas não havia condições para grandes desenvolvimentos...
Ainda captei esta:
Sempre pensei que se desenvolvesse mais mas dissipou-se me segundos.



Máx: *37,8ºC*
Min: *16,3ºC
*
Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e continua tudo cheio de fumo. Vento moderado com rajadas de NW.
Tatual: *32,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2016 às 20:32)

Pôr do Sol avermelhado aqui, mas pelas piores razões... 29,9ºC e vento de NNW. Não tinha uma temperatura "tão baixa" a esta hora há uns dias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2016 às 21:22)

Boa noite,

Por Quarteira a mínima foi de* 24,5ºC *


O dia de hoje foi passado na Ria Formosa, na Ilha da Fuseta (ou Fuzeta)  . 






O céu esteve meio esbranquiçado, notava-se na intensidade do sol. Durante a manhã esteve pouco vento, depois das 14h começou a soprar de WSW moderado com rajadas.

Agora por Olhão, noite bastante agradável.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2016 às 21:54)

Vento moderado a forte durante a tarde, não sei precisar as rajadas mas algumas devem ter passado dos 60 km/h.


----------



## Tempestas (9 Ago 2016 às 23:01)

Hoje mais fresco que ontem.

Tmáx: *31.5ºC* (17:25) –3.1ºC
Tmin: *26.6ºC* (08:10)

Agora vamos nos *28.9ºC* com uma aragem que torna a noite mais simpática em Loulé.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

Boas,

Grande bafo há pouco quando passei na A22, zona de Guilhim ( nas zonas de descanso) .

O termômetro do carro marcou *31ºC* e estava bastante vento, bem quente e seco. 

Neste momento em Quarteira, sigo com *28,3ºC *a subir e humidade a descer.


----------



## MikeCT (10 Ago 2016 às 00:42)

Faro (cidade) com 30,4ºC e a subir, vento quase nulo


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2016 às 05:15)

Temperatura em subida de novo com 22,7ºC e rajadas repentinas na ordem dos 50-60 km/h de nordeste.

Edit: Não via tanto vento de nordeste desde há uns dois invernos em situação de AA! Vento médio de 50 km/h, barulheira lá fora.

Edit 2: 65 km/h.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2016 às 09:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Edit: Não via tanto vento de nordeste desde há uns dois invernos em situação de AA! Vento médio de 50 km/h, barulheira lá fora.
> 
> Edit 2: 65 km/h.



Bom dia

Efectivamente estava um vendaval característico de dias de inverno... Em casa até originou uma porta a fechar em alta velocidade às 5 da madrugada. Ao menos deu para arejar a casa, pois estava um forno.
Quanto à barulheira, no jardim da Corredoura, as árvores oscilavam ostensivamente e havia restos de ramos e folhas por todo o lado...
A temperatura não foi baixa, deve ter estado sempre acima dos 21ºC, mas o efeito do vento ajudou a reduzir a sensação térmica. E o fumo dos incêndios também já desapareceu, mas sei que este vento veio a criar mais problemas do que soluções...
Por agora, em Arronches, continua o vento com rajadas fortes, céu azul sem qualquer nuvem ou poluição e com uns 26ºC/27ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2016 às 11:24)

Bom dia,
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de NE, estão neste momento, *27,2°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2016 às 12:50)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também muito vento de madrugada, diria que houve rajadas acima dos 70 hm/h, atentando ao registo também do Spidervv.
No caminho para a serra muitas folhas e ramos na estrada.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2016 às 15:04)

A partir de hoje e nos próximos dias possibilidade de desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva ao longo do vale do Tejo e Alto Alentejo...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

Boas,
Máx: *35,2°C*
Min: *15,7°C 
*
Atual: *31,1°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2016 às 21:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máx: *35,2°C*
> Min: *15,7°C
> *
> Atual: *31,1°C *


Boa noite,
O vento já sopra moderado, no entanto não devem existir tantas condições como na madrugada para haver vento forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2016 às 21:16)

A sinóptica é favorável a isso, mas pode ou não acontecer. 29,4ºC e vento moderado de Nordeste. Máxima de 31,8ºC e mínima de 17,2ºC, para depois ser imediatamente "anulada" pelo vento forte.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2016 às 22:30)

Boas,
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de nordeste, nota-se que se está a intensificar e a impedir que a temperatura desça, estão ainda *28,3°C *
Se o vento não acalmar devo ter a primeira mínima tropical.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2016 às 02:11)

Vento continua moderado de leste mas não é quente, estão *25,1ºC*
Mais uma noite complicada no combate aos incêndios


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 14:12)

Gerofil disse:


> A partir de hoje e nos próximos dias possibilidade de desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva ao longo do vale do Tejo e Alto Alentejo...



Confirma-se @Gerofil, na zona da Serra de S. Mamede, desde o meio dia, que começaram a surgir alguns cumulus. Esperemos que ajudem a reduzir um pouco as temperaturas, apesar de não acreditar que o façam... Esperemos pelo dia 15 ou 16 para ver se há mudanças significativas, nem que sejam menos 8ºC a 10ºC e noites mais frescas.
Por Arronches, algumas nuvens a Norte e Este, vento fraco e com o calor habitual desde início de Julho... Arrisco-me a dizer que estão uns 33ºC a 35ºC, mas a sensação térmica é novamente superior...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2016 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,
A tarde segue quente e vão surgindo alguns cumulus...
Estão *34,7°C *e o vento é moderado de leste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 14:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> A tarde segue quente e vão surgindo alguns cumulus...
> Estão *34,7°C *e o vento é moderado de leste.



Off-Topic: acertei melhor a temperatura actual do que na aposta do fim de semana passado...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2016 às 18:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> A tarde segue quente e vão surgindo alguns cumulus...
> Estão *34,7°C *e o vento é moderado de leste.


Boa tarde Joralentejano,
Nuvens de desenvolvimento( cumulus) por aqui também, no entanto o céu praticamente já limpou


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2016 às 18:56)

Boas,
Max: *36,4°C *
Min:* 19,2°C *
O vento acalmou a meio da madrugada e assim a mínima não foi tropical.

Tal como o @Davidmpb disse as nuvens já desapareceram praticamente todas, mas ao longo da tarde ainda fizeram algumas sombra. 
Atual: *33,9°C *
_________
Algumas árvores já sofrem as consequências destas temperaturas muito elevadas, tenho duas laranjeiras que estão cheias de folhas secas e que vão caindo com muito frequência, há muitas situações iguais por aí, já nem as árvores habituadas ao calor aguentam.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2016 às 01:05)

Boas, 
Minima até ao momento é de *22,6°C *
Estava a descer a bom ritmo e mas entretanto apareceu o maldito vento de nordeste e estão *26,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2016 às 14:00)

Boas,
A tarde segue quente com *35,2°C *e vento fraco de leste...

Enfim, mais do mesmo


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, temperatura a rondar os 35ºc e vento nulo.
O GFS já tratou de retirar os 2 ou 3 mm que tinha previsto  para segunda-feira, o normal portanto.
Edit: A não ser que as previsões se alterem muito este mês deverá acabar com 0mm ou lá perto, nada de novo atendendo aos últimos anos.


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

dia bastante quente em Aljezur... com o vento de leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2016 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente mas mais fresco devido ao vento moderado de leste, a noite foi mais quente.

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC

Julho teve 26 noites tropicais, Agosto leva 11 noites tropicais só o dia 3 de Agosto é que não foi tropical. As previsões automáticas do IPMA indicam noites tropicais até dia 21. 

Esqueci-me das 10 noites tropicais de Junho e de 1 em Maio. Logo, já vão 48 noites tropicais e só faltam 6 para igualar o recorde.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

Boas,
O vento acaba sempre por acalmar durante a noite e assim a mínima nunca é tropical.
Máx: *37,2ºC*
Min: *17,1ºC
*
O vento já esteve nulo mas agora já é fraco de NW e está a trazer um cheiro horrível a queimado. 
Tatual: *26,4ºC *


----------



## MikeCT (12 Ago 2016 às 23:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia quente mas mais fresco devido ao vento moderado de leste, a noite foi mais quente.
> 
> Máxima: 30.7ºC
> mínima: 22.6ºC
> ...



Em Faro (cidade) para já foram todas tropicais, noites quentes praticamente sem vento.
Seguem as mínimas de Agosto

dia temp min
 1  24,6  
 2  23,6  
 3  22,8  
 4  24,3  
 5  23,7  
 6  25,4 
 7  25,7  
 8  24,6  
 9  25,6  
10 24,6  
11 24,7


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2016 às 02:37)

Boas,
Noite agradável por aqui, estão *21,7°C *e o vento é nulo...
Cheira a queimado e nota-se que há algum fumo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e mais uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC

O Verão está a ser como o Inverno sem qualquer interesse.  Não fosse, a Primavera mais fresquinha e este ano era só torradeira, até o Janeiro e Fevereiro foi uma torradeira, sem frio.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2016 às 21:49)

Boas,
Mais um dia sem história 
Max: *37,6°C *
Min: *16,8°C *

Até segunda-feira não vão haver grandes variações nas temperaturas por aqui. 

Neste momento estão *26,3°C *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2016 às 02:47)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca por aqui, estão *19,7°C *e o vento é nulo. Sabe tão bem este fresquinho


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

Uns 33-35ºC na zona da Portagem, e 34ºC em Castelo de Vide pelas 14h. Ainda deu para ver um dust devil que mais parecia um tornado de desenho animado porque foi numa pedreira (muito pó das pedras) e deu para ver perfeitamente. 

Aqui por Portalegre, 33,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2016 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,
Máx: *37,1°C*
Min: *16,3°C
*
Dias e dias seguidos de temperaturas acima dos 35°C 

Agora estão *33,1°C *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2016 às 19:34)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, temperaturas a rondar os 34/ 35ºc., visíveis algumas " torres".


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2016 às 19:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Máx: *37,1°C*
> Min: *16,3°C
> *
> ...


Felizmente a partir de 3ª feira isto vai refrescar.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Felizmente a partir de 3ª feira isto vai refrescar.


Já não era sem tempo, tambem já faz falta uma chuvinha, já lá vai o tempo em que apareciam trovoadas no mês de agosto...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Ago 2016 às 19:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Já não era sem tempo, tambem já faz falta uma chuvinha, já lá vai o tempo em que apareciam trovoadas no mês de agosto...


isso era no século passado, se as temperaturas baixarem já me dou por satisfeito.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

Aumento do vento de Noroeste repentinamente. Temperatura em descida com 30,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

Estremoz a chegar hoje aos 36,3 ºC; intensa bruma para oeste ao final da tarde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2016 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e quentinho. Neste momento, existe alguma nebulosidade que vai tapando a lua. É o sinal que o levante acabou e o tempo vai mudar.  Agora, vem um período mais quente e seco e amanhã já haverá uma subida da temperatura no Algarve. 

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2016 às 14:50)

Boa tarde!
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste e muitas nuvens altas vindas de sul e parece que com elas também vem a poeira. 
 Tatual: *31,7°C *


----------



## criz0r (15 Ago 2016 às 15:01)

Boa tarde, aqui por Belver, concelho de Gavião a tarde está bem quentinha já com 34,3C e vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Algo se aproxima de Faro, procedente de sudoeste...

Radar IPMA

Rain Alarm


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2016 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e tempo abafado.

Máxima: 31.7ºC 
mínima: 21.8ºC

edit: ouvi um trovão


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 21:20)

@Agreste ?


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2016 às 21:32)

*Algarve central*: DEA a sul da linha de costa... possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas próximas horas, estendendo-se para nordeste, do litoral para o interior (desde Albufeira até Vila Real de santo António).


----------



## james (15 Ago 2016 às 21:34)

Boa noite, 

A reportar uns tempos aqui do Seguimento Sul, mais concretamente de Cabanas de Tavira, onde me encontro de férias. 

Começou a trovejar há já alguns minutos. Belos relâmpagos que se avistam para SO.


----------



## james (15 Ago 2016 às 21:56)

Já choveu alguma coisa... 

A trovoada está mesmo por cima agora.


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

o que me chega é que em Faro a trovoada tem bom aspecto mas que de momento não chove com intensidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Aqui, já choveu pingas bem grossas que molhou completamente o chão e está um forte cheiro a pó. A cadência de relâmpagos é enorme e o barulho da trovoada é constante, neste momento, a trovoada está a NE/N daqui, na zona de São Brás de Alportel.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

Boa trovoada e chuva forte pelo cerro do botelho com vista para Faro, fiz algumas fotos e videos e já vejo se consigo publicar hoje.
Em Faro cidade pingou mas não chegou a marcar mas entre São Bras e Estoi apanhei chuva torrencial


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

O melhor que consegui pelas 22:36 em Castro Verde


----------



## MikeCT (15 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

Ficam 5 segundos com o telemóvel por cima de Faro


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Ago 2016 às 23:48)

DEA violenta.



image hosting site


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Ago 2016 às 00:01)

Isto é que foi uma verdadeira surpresa. Acho que ninguém estava à espera. 



james disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A reportar uns tempos aqui do Seguimento Sul, mais concretamente de Cabanas de Tavira, onde me encontro de férias.
> 
> Começou a trovejar há já alguns minutos. Belos relâmpagos que se avistam para SO.



Boas James,

isso é que foi uma marcação de férias à "boss". Chegas aí e apanhas água quentinha e até trovoada. Tens de nos dizer onde vês as previsões. 


Também apanhei trovoada em Portimão em 2011 (início de Agosto). Este ano era para ir lá mas um imprevisto obrigou-me a cancelar tudo.


----------



## james (16 Ago 2016 às 00:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isto é que foi uma verdadeira surpresa. Acho que ninguém estava à espera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas, Ruipedroo,

Sim, apanhei a água do mar bem quentinha e pude logo  matar saudades de ver uma trovoada...

Tive pontaria...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2016 às 00:41)

Boas,
Máx: *34,1ºC*
Min: *14,8ºC*

Está uma noite muito agradável com *20,4ºC *e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2016 às 00:46)

Fotografia de Fernando Sousa, tirada em Faro esta noite:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (16 Ago 2016 às 02:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia de Fernando Sousa, tirada em Faro esta noite:


Que linda! Parabéns! 
Eu de facto não tenho grande sorte...estou de ferias em quarteira e logo hoje foi passear por silves. .resultado relâmpagosnem ve los 
Será que amanha poderemos ter mais alguma surpresa??


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2016 às 03:32)

*16,2°C *
imagino no local de forte inversão...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2016 às 13:36)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma madrugada e manhã frescas, a tarde segue agradável com *27,8°C *e vento fraco de oeste.
Por mim podia ser já o resto do verão com estas temperaturas.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2016 às 19:19)

Boas,
Máx: *30,8°C*
Min: *12,7°C 
*
Não sei à quanto tempo não tinha uma máxima e mínima tão baixas que alívio. 

Agora vento moderado de  NW e estão *27,3°C *


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Ago 2016 às 09:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Min: *12,7°C
> *
> Não sei à quanto tempo não tinha uma máxima e mínima tão baixas que alívio.



@joralentejano hoje deves ter uma temperatura mais baixa  Conseguiram ser mais baixas do que nas primeiras semanas de dezembro do ano passado 

Bom dia

Hoje sim está uma manhã bem agradável, após uma madrugada em que finalmente tive de recorrer ao lençol 
Em Portalegre, entre alguma neblina e nuvens altas, a temperatura devia rondar os 18º/19º C às 8.30. Agora em Arronches, com o céu mais limpo de nuvens e vento fraco, devem estar uns 21ºC aproximadamente.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2016 às 14:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano hoje deves ter uma temperatura mais baixa  Conseguiram ser mais baixas do que nas primeiras semanas de dezembro do ano passado


Boa tarde,
A mínima não foi mais baixa porque o vento esteve sempre presente, baixou até aos *15,1°C *
Muito bom para arejar a casa 
_____________
Agora céu com algumas nuvens que de vez em quando fazem sombra (restos da frente muito fraca) , estão *30,2°C* e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2016 às 22:46)

Boas, por aqui, o tempo quente nunca mais vai para Marrocos. 

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC
atual: 26.0ºC

Já lá vão 14 noites tropicais consecutivas, neste mês e leva 16 noites tropicais ao todo...

Tavira: 35.3ºC 

Faro (Aeroporto): 32.5ºC

Faro (Cidade): 34.3ºC

Almancil: 31.1ºC

Próxima noite não tropical prevista pelo IPMA é lá para Setembro, nem a 10 dias aparece uma noite não tropical, este ano, vou chegar às 70/80 noites tropicais e estamos em 2016, em 2050 já tenho 120 e em 2100 já tenho 150 noites tropicais.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Ago 2016 às 23:16)

Boa noite,
Máx: *31,2°C *
Min: *15,1°C *

Agora estão *20,8°C *com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2016 às 18:04)

Boas,
Não tem havido muito para dizer, dias iguais uns aos outros excepto na temperatura, nos últimos 3 dias em que esteve mais fresco.
Já começo a ter saudades da chuva, espero que regresse para Setembro.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2016 às 18:29)

Boas,
Máx: *33,3ºC*
Min: *13,5ºC
*
Autêntica monotonia 

Tatual: *31,6ºC  *


----------



## trovoadas (18 Ago 2016 às 19:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o tempo quente nunca mais vai para Marrocos.
> 
> Máxima: 32.2ºC
> mínima: 20.8ºC
> ...



Cada vez está melhor para as plantas tropicais! Só falta aumentar os níveis de humidade Já não me recordo do último Inverno em que as plantas levaram uma queima da grossa...acho que foi 2012... Com estas temperaturas e água com fartura é só vê-las crescer! No entanto não é preciso um Inverno muito frio basta 1 semana em Fevereiro para deitar tudo a perder naquele que parece que tem sido o único mês frio pelo Algarve nos últimos tempos.

Vamos ver se para o final do mês estas mínimas baixam e a ver se temos alguma cut-off abençoada


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2016 às 19:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Autêntica monotonia


é verdade nem uma trovoadazinha que antigamente era frequente nesta parte final do mês de Agosto...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2016 às 20:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> é verdade nem uma trovoadazinha que antigamente era frequente nesta parte final do mês de Agosto...


Já lá vai o tempo...e pelas previsões não vamos ter animação até ao final do mês. Esperemos que este calor todo que se tem sentido seja um prenúncio para um outono animado


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2016 às 21:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Cada vez está melhor para as plantas tropicais! Só falta aumentar os níveis de humidade Já não me recordo do último Inverno em que as plantas levaram uma queima da grossa...acho que foi 2012... Com estas temperaturas e água com fartura é só vê-las crescer! No entanto não é preciso um Inverno muito frio basta 1 semana em Fevereiro para deitar tudo a perder naquele que parece que tem sido o único mês frio pelo Algarve nos últimos tempos.
> 
> Vamos ver se para o final do mês estas mínimas baixam e a ver se temos alguma cut-off abençoada



Se crescerem muito, tens que arranjar um escadote. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 26.5ºC


----------



## MikeCT (18 Ago 2016 às 23:19)

Em Faro (cidade) 30,6ºC de max já pelas 20:08
Mínima de 23,4
Parece que em Faro (cidade) este mês fazemos o pleno de noites tropicais pois foram 18 em 18 e pelas previsões vai continuar assim


----------



## joralentejano (19 Ago 2016 às 14:19)

Boas tardes, 
Muitas nuvens devido à frente em dissipação, algumas vão tapando o sol...
Temperatura bastante agradável e vento moderado de NW.
Tatual: *28,7°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado, nem chove nem faz sol
Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## vegastar (19 Ago 2016 às 18:41)

Acabei de assistir a um redemoinho (dust devil) de grandes dimensões (aproximadamente 10m de diâmetro) na praia dos salgados no Algarve. Desapareceram peças de roupa e muitos guarda-sol partidos ao longo do trajeto, pelo que a velocidade máxima devia ser bem acima de 50 km/h. Passou mesmo por cima do sítio onde eu estava e desapareceu-me uma prancha de bodyboard. Senti claramente além do vento horizontal uma forte componente vertical.  Mal chegou ao mar extinguiu-se.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2016 às 01:44)

Boas,
Extremos térmicos de ontem (dia 19)
Máx: *29,4°C *
Min: *15,6°C*

Já nem sei à quanto tempo não tinha uma máxima abaixo dos 30°C...

Agora vento fraco de NW e estão *20,1°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2016 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, quente e mais uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 32.2ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC

O recorde de noites tropicais, de 2010  já era, o ano já leva 56 noites tropicais.  Este ano, deve ir às 70 noites tropicais, pelo menos.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2016 às 02:31)

Boa noite,
Último dia com temperatura mais suave...
Máx: *30,8°C*
Min: *14,6°C *


Agora está bastante fresco, estão *15,4°C *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Ago 2016 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,
Vento nulo toda a noite e assim a mínima foi baixa, não esperava que descesse tanto. A tarde já foi bastante quente.
Máx: *36,6°C*
Min: *11,0°C *

É a mínima mais baixa deste verão...
Estes dias mais frescos foram bons para baixar a temperatura, desceu de 30°C para 24°C 

Agora *31,5°C *e vento nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2016 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite foi não tropical, não esperava mas a nortada durante a noite a fazer baixar a temperatura. 

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC
actual: 24.4ºC


----------



## MikeCT (21 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

Em Faro (cidade) máx de 29,6ºC e mín de 22,8ºC
A ultima noite não tropical foi no dia 8 de Julho com 19,6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

Hoje estou por Castelo de Vide sigo com 36ºc.
Sinceramente estou farto do verão, que rapidamente acabe.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2016 às 18:09)

Estremoz: 36,6 ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Ago 2016 às 00:17)

Boa Noite,
Dia muito quente por aqui o inferno está de volta.
Máx: *39,1ºC*
Min: *15,7ºC*

A noite segue agradável com *24,1ºC *e vento fraco de oeste a impedir uma descida mais rápida da temperatura.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2016 às 00:45)

Estremoz: 25,3 ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2016 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.3ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC
actual: 25.0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2016 às 02:59)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, sempre o mesmo 
Máx:* 38,6ºC*
Min: *16,9ºC
*

Neste momento estão *21,3ºC *e o vento é nulo. Cheira bastante a fumo...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2016 às 21:22)

Boas,
Dia bastante abafado e com muito fumo por causa do incêndio de Abrantes, mais parecia nevoeiro, nem a Serra de S. Mamede se via.
Máx: *37,4ºC*
Min: *17,8ºC
*
A chuva e o tempo fresco já fazem muita falta, verão doentio este 

Agora estão *28,1ºC *e o vento é fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com alguma poeira e calor (principalmente à noite).

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC

A noite é particularmente, um inferno devido ao levante, não existe vento durante a noite.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 09:21)

Anda cá que eu te espero 
Bom dia. Hoje acordei com uma célula bem desenvolvida, mas demasiado longe de Portalegre. Quem me diria que ia chegar a Arronches e tinha esta surpresa reservada 
Noite quente na cidade branca, com uns 24 ºC/25 ºC até bem entrada a madrugada, só refrescando por volta das 4 da madrugada. O calor em casa volta a ser quase insuportável. A amanhã nasceu com algumas cumulus perto da cidade e a surpresa a SW. 
Agora em Arronches, com uns 26 ºC/28 ºC, humidade a disparar e o céu a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 09:25)

vão se ouvindo alguns trovões ao longe.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 09:57)

Ainda choveu... lama, lá vou ter que logo lavar o carro, estava-se muito bem com o sol.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 10:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda choveu... lama, lá vou ter que logo lavar o carro, estava-se muito bem com o sol.



Aqui nem gota... Mas, ao menos, tenho o carro em condições


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2016 às 11:13)

Boas,
Aqui não choveu (e ainda bem) mas ainda ouvi uns trovões, essa célula foi uma grande surpresa, no Assumar rendeu *0.9mm, *o eco mais intenso passou por cima de Monforte.
Está bastante abafado  estão *29,1°C 
51% HR *


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 14:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui não choveu (e ainda bem) mas ainda ouvi uns trovões, essa célula foi uma grande surpresa, no Assumar rendeu *0.9mm, *o eco mais intenso passou por cima de Monforte.
> Está bastante abafado  estão *29,1°C
> 51% HR *



Se às 11.13 estava abafado, agora a temperatura dá para assar pardais de telhado...  Que calor... 
Só o @joralentejano pode dar uma temperatura real, mas arrisco a dizer que estão perto dos 35 ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2016 às 14:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se às 11.13 estava abafado, agora a temperatura dá para assar pardais de telhado...  Que calor...
> Só o @joralentejano pode dar uma temperatura real, mas arrisco a dizer que estão perto dos 35 ºC...


Sim, estão *35,6°C *
Céu esbranquiçado para sul, talvez devido a poeiras...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Não dei conta da chuva de manhã, mas vão se formando umas células a Oeste daqui. Parece que passou uma agora no Crato. Fora de manhã, aqui na cidade nada de mais. 33,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SSW. Mínima de 19,2ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 15:39)

Daqui já ouvi uns trovões da célula que está agora em Alpalhão deve estar a descarregar bem por lá... outra a oeste no Crato mas não deve passar por aqui.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 15:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não dei conta da chuva de manhã, mas vão se formando umas células a Oeste daqui. Parece que passou uma agora no Crato.



Estão a formar-se do nada e em alta velocidade, tal como depois desaparecem... Por Arronches, continua o termómetro a aumentar e o céu vai-se encapotando.

Nota: @SpiderVV não era para haver um pouco mais de instabilidade junto da costa ocidental?? É que estive a ver o satélite no site do IPMA e está tudo demasiado calmo, comparando com a tarde de ontem...


----------



## Rachie (25 Ago 2016 às 17:09)

Está assim na praia verde com trovoada bastante audível e raios visíveis.  Parece que vai passar um pouco ao lado.  Pessoal de monte gordo, abriguem-se!







Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (25 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

Bandeira vermelha e toda a gente a ser mandada sair da água

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 18:09)

Incrível como tem passado tudo ao lado, continuo a 0.
Cerca de 33ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2016 às 20:46)

Relâmpagos visíveis a noroeste!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 20:46)

Visíveis vários flashes


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 20:50)

Na direção Norte/Noroeste presumo. Daqui não tenho vista para nenhuma dessas, portanto não há flashes para ninguém.  Mais uma vez a lotaria não calhou aqui - máxima de 33,9ºC. T. atual de 28,3ºC com vento de Norte.

Edit: Retiro o que disse. Claramente convecção de base alta, belo raio a Oeste, nuvem-nuvem.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 20:56)

Aqui os relâmpagos são frequentes, como não tenho casas á frente vejo tudo, quem poder fotografar fotografe, hoje não tenho como.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 21:03)

Também já vi. Parece convecção de base alta, maioritariamente nuvem-nuvem. Parece um gerador de células a Norte de Avis no radar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 21:12)

Não tenho relâmpagos, mas tenho um pôr-do-sol maravilhoso sobre a serra da Penha em Portalegre 
Vou ali arranjar uns relâmpagos e já volto


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 21:39)

Que belo flash alto a Oeste mesmo agora!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2016 às 21:42)

Algumas fotos que tirei hoje ao final do dia:
Pôr do sol:






Para leste iam crescendo algumas torres mas depressa se dissiparam...



___________
Grandes flashs neste momento para Oeste 
Sigo com uns agradáveis *26,5°C *


----------



## trepkos (25 Ago 2016 às 21:50)

Muita actividade eléctrica a norte de Évora. Como está muito longe (zona de ponte de sôr) só consigo ver os topos das nuvens. 

Mais uma vez, passa tudo ao lado daqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 21:54)

Flashes com cadência bem alta a Oeste.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2016 às 22:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não tenho relâmpagos, mas tenho um pôr-do-sol maravilhoso sobre a serra da Penha em Portalegre
> Vou ali arranjar uns relâmpagos e já volto



Belas cores, grande foto!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

Belo festival eléctrico


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

O festival continua mas infelizmente não tenho o tripê para fazer umas fotos... Terá de ficar para outro dia...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

Mesmo agora:

Foi com o telemóvel o melhor que consegui, recomendo os segundos 0,13, 0,46 e 2,21.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Belo braço de células. Pena que o "gerador" esteja  a SW da cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Ago 2016 às 22:38)

A trovoada está longe mas os relâmpagos são bem grandes, chegam a iluminar o céu todo...
É pena as células estarem todas a crescer apenas a oeste...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

Até para gravar está difícil, vejo relâmpagos em 50% do meu campo de visão, a SW e a NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

Cadência bem alta! Vídeo _uncut_, directo do telemóvel. Não há um período de 20 segundos onde não haja pelo menos um relâmpago. Aumenta perto do final.



edit:


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Ago 2016 às 02:54)

Mas que barrete que eu estou a apanhar Logo na altura que vim aproveitar as praias algarvias, sai-me um festival destes lá para a terra, resumidamente estou aqui a apanhar bonés... que frustração

Deixo algumas fotos hoje das miseráveis células que se foram formando ao longo da costa do sotavento algarvio:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2016 às 03:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas que barrete que eu estou a apanhar Logo na altura que vim aproveitar as praias algarvias, sai-me um festival destes lá para a terra, resumidamente estou aqui a apanhar bonés... que frustração
> 
> Deixo algumas fotos hoje das miseráveis células que se foram formando ao longo da costa do sotavento algarvio:



A minha solidariedade. Eu fui para a Figueira refrescar-me e passados uns dias apanhei lá 40 graus!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2016 às 07:49)

Bom dia,
Chove torrencialmente em Arronches  com trovões e relâmpagos constantes, que saudades


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 08:19)

queda de granizo por volta das 6h com trovoada também.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2016 às 09:11)

ThunderStorm by Joao Martins, no Flickr

Bom, tive de pedir emprestada uma foto de ontem à noite...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 09:32)

trovoada bem audível, no entanto a parte mais ativa da célula deve passar mais a oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 10:04)

e pronto já se foi... o sol está de regresso.
tudo muito fraquinho as melhores células passaram quase todas ao lado.
Já não espero mais nada.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2016 às 10:17)

Trovoada a SE audível...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2016 às 13:44)

Sono de pedra por aqui... Disseram me que se armou uma bela trovoada aqui por cima, mas nem sinal de acordar.  31,8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sono de pedra por aqui... Disseram me que se armou uma bela trovoada aqui por cima, mas nem sinal de acordar.  31,8ºC.


Deve ter sido por volta das 6 da manhã, chegou inclusive a cair granizo aqui


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2016 às 14:58)

Boas,
Depois da trovoada do início da manhã, o calor está de volta, estão *34,9°C *e o vento é fraco a moderado de leste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2016 às 15:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sono de pedra por aqui... Disseram me que se armou uma bela trovoada aqui por cima, mas nem sinal de acordar.  31,8ºC.



@SpiderVV isso devem ser efeitos do Festival do Crato . Olha que fez bastante barulho, pois os raios eram nuvem-terra, misturados com outros nuvem-nuvem. No centro da cidade ouviu-se bem.



Davidmpb disse:


> Deve ter sido por volta das 6 da manhã, chegou inclusive a cair granizo aqui



@Davidmpb foi às 6 em ponto, pois tive de fechar as janelas por causa da chuva


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> foi às 6 em ponto, pois tive de fechar as janelas por causa da chuva


@Dias Miguel : já estou á espera da próxima, de preferência com mais chuva, é que choveu bem mas foi só durante uns minutos. 
Acumulado final de *2.8mm*.


----------



## trepkos (26 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Por Évora imenso calor (pra variar) e zero trovoadas,  mais uma vez.


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

não sei se o IPMA quer comentar mas dos 66 dias de verão que levamos em Faro, 49 foram tropicais... aproximadamente 3 em cada 4 noites.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens, calor e noite tropical.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 23.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2016 às 23:06)

Fui espreitar a actual media da minima da estação de Faro(Aeroporto) mantém-se bem acima do valor da normal(71-00).
Media t.minima de agosto -  normal (71-00): *18,5ºC*
Media t.minima destes 26 dias: *21,8ºC*

Não está fácil por aí.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Ago 2016 às 00:06)

Boa noite! Ainda me custa acreditar que perdi aquela festa toda ontem pela madrugada dentro

Aqui pelo Algarve a pasmaceira lidera... Deixo algumas fotos do poente de ontem na Praia da Rocha em Portimão:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2016 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e mais uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 32.7ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC

Em termos de noites tropicais, Agosto igualou Julho referente às noites tropicais com 26 e faltam mais 3 dias para acabar Agosto. Não fosse, as duas mínimas abaixo dos 20ºC e Agosto seria um mês todo com noites tropicais. Impressionante.  O ano já leva 63 noites tropicais e promete continuar, só dia 31 e dia 1 é que poderá não ser tropical e depois o ECM coloca um novo aumento das temperaturas. 
Amanhã, o IPMA prevê 37ºC de máxima para Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2016 às 21:02)

Boa Noite,
Dados de ontem: *36,5ºC*/*16,8ºC*
___________
Hoje o dia já não foi tão quente como os anteriores...
Máx: *33,8ºC*
Min: *14,2ºC*
Ao pôr do sol havia algum fumo no horizonte...



Agora vento moderado de NW e estão *25,6ºC*


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

atravessei o Algarve pela "fresca" e às 9 da matina já apanhei 30ºC em Almancil-Quarteira-Boliqueime.
Na costa vicentina o calor é mais ou menos igual. 

Ano como este acho que nunca vi. Toda a gente transpira.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

22:35 e ainda estão 30,5º em Faro (cidade)


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2016 às 22:48)

MikeCT disse:


> 22:35 e ainda estão 30,5º em Faro (cidade)



Levo 30.0ºC. Amanhã, isto vai assar.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Ago 2016 às 05:12)

Noite complicada...05:10 e estão 27,9º C em Faro (cidade)...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2016 às 22:05)

Boas,
Dia igual a tantos outros, céu limpo e vento temporariamente moderado durante a tarde.
Vendo as previsões só se vê calor e mais calor, calor a mais já para Setembro, que acabe depressa esta treta de verão


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2016 às 22:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e mais do mesmo.

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 24.8ºC

Aproveitar, a noite de 31 e 1 para dormir um pouquinho mais, que depois vem aí mais uma vez, um calor prolongado e com muitas noites tropicais.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2016 às 00:30)

Boa noite,

Pela ilha da Armona os últimos dias têm sido caracterizados pelo ambiente tropical permanente, em tudo semelhante às descrições do algarvio1980. Ontem foi sem dúvida a noite mais quente, porém, acompanhada por vento moderado, o que permitiu desfrutar melhor do ambiente e arejar um pouco a casa. 

Hoje o dia começou com vento fraco a moderado, mas a sua intensidade foi diminuindo. De momento corre uma ligeira brisa, apenas.

A estação de Faro marcava, às 23h, 26,4ºC de temperatura, e apenas 37% de humidade, sendo uma das estações mais quentes e secas do país.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2016 às 01:27)

Boas,
Máx: *33,6ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*

Agora *16,7ºC *e vento nulo

Parece que estes dias ainda não são para ficar, só se vê calor nas previsões  não se vê um fim á vista


----------



## trovoadas (30 Ago 2016 às 22:16)

Vamos migrar para a Fóia... às 20h00 era a estação mais fresca do país com 14,5ºc.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Ago 2016 às 22:20)

Dia quente mas ainda aceitável, temperaturas á volta dos 32ºc.
E os modelos voltaram a carregar no calor, vamos ver.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2016 às 22:51)

Boas,
Máx: *33,4ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC
*
Tatual: *22ºC*

Setembro vai começar bem mal, parece que ainda não nos livramos dos dias com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC   chuva, nem vê-la, esperemos que na segunda quinzena de setembro isto mude


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2016 às 23:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máx: *33,4ºC*
> Min: *12,1ºC
> *
> ...


O mês de Agosto nem sequer acabou e já estás a pensar na segunda quinzena de Setembro?


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2016 às 23:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> O mês de Agosto nem sequer acabou e já estás a pensar na segunda quinzena de Setembro?


Sim, até lá parece não haver grandes mudanças.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2016 às 23:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, até lá parece não haver grandes mudanças.


Mais calma. Há muitos dias pela frente...


----------



## MikeCT (31 Ago 2016 às 09:09)

Foi a noite mais fresca de Agosto em Faro (cidade) e ainda assim tropical - 21,6ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2016 às 09:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Máx: *33,4ºC*
> Min: *12,1ºC
> *
> ...



Off-Topic: Concordo contigo por causa das previsões, mas temos de pensar que, normalmente, o calor dura até 20 e poucos de Setembro. Claro que não queremos temperaturas perto dos 40ºC, pois já chega... 

Bom dia

Hoje acordamos com uma manhã bem fresca, muitas nuvens e bastante neblina, com temperaturas próximas das 16ºC/17ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2016 às 11:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Concordo contigo por causa das previsões, mas temos de pensar que, normalmente, o calor dura até 20 e poucos de Setembro. Claro que não queremos temperaturas perto dos 40ºC, pois já chega...


Sim, é verdade, mas temperaturas acima dos 40ºC são um grande exagero para Setembro, se as previsões se concretizarem alguns recordes vão ser batidos.
__________
Bom dia,
 Mais uma manhã bem fresca, a mínima foi de *14,1ºC*
Agora sigo com *26,8ºC* e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2016 às 20:57)

Boas,
A máxima de hoje foi de *32,3ºC*
Panorama hoje ao pôr do sol:





Tatual: *24,1ºC*
*vento nulo *


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Boas,
O dia acordou fresquinho com nevoeiro ao inicio da manhã e o dia foi nublado com abertas.
Bela vaga de calor que aí vem, espero que seja a ultima deste verão.


----------

